

Opera Mini iPhone App Approved - jazzychad
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/12/surprise-surprise-opera-mini-iphone-app-gets-apples-stamp-of-approval/

======
Deezul
I have to wonder how this would have turned out if Apple wasn't already taking
a lot of heat for the new developer agreement. Perhaps they are tempering
their stance.

~~~
danudey
Perhaps they tried it and realized that it's not something that most users
would want, and thus it stands little chance of hurting the platform.

Opera Mini is good for little more than simple content consumption on an
extremely low-bandwidth diet (e.g. EDGE). For any sort of interactive,
dynamic, or AJAX-y site or web app, it just doesn't cut it.

Case in point: <http://twitpic.com/1f79bp>

~~~
CrazedGeek
One thing it does really well is make everything one column of text- I think
it's Mobile view in Settings. That is really nice for reading stuff. I'd still
be using it if the Android Browser didn't already do the same thing.

------
pmiller2
I thought Apple wasn't accepting alternative browsers because they duplicated
the functionality available in the native browser? In any case, I'd _hope_
this browser has a Javascript interpreter built in -- in which case, it ought
to violate the "no interpreters" clause in the developer agreement, right?

Surely this is a victory for iPhone users, but I've got to wonder what the
guiding principles behind which apps get approved and which don't _really_
are.

~~~
lanaer
No, it doesn’t really support JS. The very minimal JS support it has is
implemented in an interesting fashion as well.

In any case, the software on the phone never sees any javascript code, only
the proxy does.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Mini>

~~~
pmiller2
I see. In light of this information, I retract my comment and upvote yours
instead. :-)

